# Ever seen one of these



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

they are going to start building these in tn not too far from my farm.:coolgleam 
Watch the video

http://www.hootatv.com/video/Hoot2004Promotional400Kbps.wmv


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Looks like something from the 70's


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

They do king of look like a cross between an Argo, a quad and old Bolens or Husky "snowmobile"...I can see where they would be handy....

LMF


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

Those look sweet! I wonder how much they are?


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

I talked the rep said they would be around 8k.


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

My nieghbor has an Argo and I/we often ask him to fire it up to help drag a deer out of the woods with it--which he is always happy to oblige. Those things will go through just about anything--and with the tracks, nothing can stop them.

Trouble is, riding in an Argo is like riding in a wheelbarrow;its hard, rigid and very uncomfortable. It is a Chiropractor's dream come true!:sad: 

This thing (Hoot) looks to be equally functional and perhaps more "driver friendly" (suspension-wise), albeit for only one person. The fact that it will fit into the back of a full-size pickup is a big plus too (too bad it won't fit into the back of a 2002 Ford Taurus). However, I don't know if it would be up to the task of performing food plot duties as many ATV's do? My neighbor pulls a 10-blade Monro Tuffline disc behind his 8-wheel Argo with no problem at all.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

It reminds me of a rupp also.


----------

